# Life After Smoking - Health



## teemyob

After over 30 years of smoking, I finaly kicked the habit 10 days ago. Have not had any cravings (yet) BUT, I feel blinking lousy.

I feel as though I have this bug crawling around inside my chest, then my gut, then my back and so on taking little bites along the way. It is not so much pain as discomfort.

Anyone else had similar?

TM

(Not using any NRT by the way!)


----------



## gofer

*smoking*

i gave up over 20 yrs ago and i wouldnt wish it on my worst enemy
but it was all worth the effort after a while you wouldnt believe how good food tastes and how much better you will feel .keep up the good work its well worth the pain


----------



## coppo

Stick with it TM, you'll start to feel much better soon.

Don't believe the people who say smoking stops you getting infections and as soon as you stop, bugs can get a hold.

After 6 months stopping you'll feel a different man, i used to smoke, although stopped when i was 20, 44 now, so a long time ago.

Was really unfit from 16 to 20, smoking 40 a day, drinking to excess.

Then started exercising, football, boxing. 

Never looked back.

DON'T LOOK BACK. Put years on you now you've stopped, you'll finish up buying another 5 new motorhomes yet :lol: :lol: 

Paul.


----------



## teemyob

*£*

I think I burnt at least £30,000.oo !

Just have to get Mrs. TM off em now!

TM


----------



## gofer

*smoking*

one of the lads that works with me gave up 7yrs ago and his wife put the money in a tin every week and he said that help to keep him going just looking at it


----------



## coppo

*Re: smoking*



gofer said:


> one of the lads that works with me gave up 7yrs ago and his wife put the money in a tin every week and he said that help to keep him going just looking at it


7 years stopped smoking, average 20 a day, saving almost £13,000, is it a big tin :lol:

Paul.

Seriously though, its amazing how much you save.

Paul.


----------



## flyingpig

*stop smoking*

Hi Teemyob,

Gave up myself 6mnths today.

Still feel like c~~p

Palpitations, hot sweats, terrible chest (worse than when I smoked)

Internal organs feel like a continuous reshuffle going on

BUT.....I'm going to persevere and beat it, don't give up, just moan

along with me !!!!!!


----------



## teemyob

*Re: stop smoking*



flyingpig said:


> Hi Teemyob,
> 
> Gave up myself 6mnths today.
> 
> Still feel like c~~p
> 
> Palpitations, hot sweats, terrible chest (worse than when I smoked)
> 
> Internal organs feel like a continuous reshuffle going on
> 
> BUT.....I'm going to persevere and beat it, don't give up, just moan
> 
> along with me !!!!!!


You said...

"Internal organs feel like a continuous reshuffle going on"

And that is a great way to describe it, exactly how I feel.

TM


----------



## locovan

When we packed up smoking (a long time ago now) we put the money away and bought something with it when it had mounted up.
That way you could see a result.

If you could see the end result of smoking as I have in this last year at the Cancer Wards you would never smoke again believe me and yet a woman, who had a bi-op in Guys when I was there, couldn't wait to light up again when she came out of the op--crazy

So good luck--- the air will be so much sweeter as you sky dive :wink:


----------



## gofer

*smoking*

good one paul

in reality you wouldnt beleive what that tin has bought when anything new appears and you ask him where it came from its always oh out of the smoking tin.


----------



## coppo

locovan said:


> When we packed up smoking (a long time ago now) we put the money away and bought something with it when it had mounted up.
> That way you could see a result.
> 
> If you could see the end result of smoking as I have in this last year at the Cancer Wards you would never smoke again believe me and yet a woman, who had a bi-op in Guys when I was there, couldn't wait to light up again when she came out of the op--crazy
> 
> So good luck--- the air will be so much sweeter as you sky dive :wink:


Couldn't agree more Mavis.

Smoking killed my father when i was 17.

Smoking killed my mother 10 years ago.

Smoking killed my sister 3 years ago.

Paul.


----------



## TR5

Quitting smoking takes a continual personal desire to not smoke ever again - and it is hard!

You will go through withdrawal symptoms, strong urges to light up again, times or stress when you want the comfort of a cigarette.

It is your call, and it is worth it if you succeed and overcome the urges until all craving has disappeared.

Good luck.


----------



## flyingpig

*organ reshuffle*

When you think about it, depending on how long you have smoked, it

really is no surprise, nicotine is such a terrible drug it must be one heck

of a shock to ones system. I smoked for over 40yrs, that's a long time

and must have major implications for a persons body to adjust to. Still,

like I suggested.........PERSEVERE, you can do it  

Good luck and best wishes.


----------



## lufc

Missus gave up over 5 years ago to have triple by-pass. Every time she has a craving she looks out the window at our MH which is paid for with the cash she used to spend on ciggies. Plus the fact she is still living and breathing I suppose.


----------



## pneumatician

*Smoking*

Please Please stick with it and kick the habit.

Neither Val or I smoke but Val unfortunately is attending a Maxillio facial Clinic where nearly all of the patients have a cancer related problem which are so we are advised in the majority of cases smoking or alcohol related. 
As Val has found having surgery that completely alters your appearance is somewhat daunting.
We meet patients who are now quite disfigured and it seems that due to radiotherapy losing all of your teeth occurs more often than not.

The Bravado ends when told you are the one in three.

To reiterate Please do stop smoking, its expensive, antisocial and it kills you.

Best of luck
Steve


----------



## Invicta

Two incidents put me off smoking when I was I was a student nurse. One was seen a pair of lungs that had been removed from a smoker at a PM, they were absolutely black!

The other was seeing a 64 year old man on my first spell on night duty as an 18 year old on a men's medical ward (my I really thought he was OLD at the time!) gasping for breath. He said to me between the gasps "Never smoke nurse otherwise you will finish up like me". He never left that ward alive.

Much later as a health visitor, I was appalled to visit some new born babies in smoke filled homes. I used to say, "I cannot stay in this room for smoke, I am going outside for some fresh air, this baby has no choice".

My son-in-law used to smoke until he joined the ambulance service where he would see patients who were smokers fighting for breath. That put him off for life.


----------



## mandyandandy

Apparently according to studies getting past 3 weeks is the first hurdle as the wanting (Not needing or craving) is at it's peak around this time. 

It then takes up to 6 months for your metabolism to sort itself out, which accounts for over eating to compensate , being short tempered (with some that never goes sadly), I lived with one and he was a different person completely when he gave up. 

Having watched my dad (up to 50 a day) die a 10 year very slow death it makes me feel sorry for those who try and try and just find it so hard, emphysema, they said he would have had it less if he had worked down the mines all his life

I was one of the lucky ones who smoked for around 20 years never more than 15 a day and could just give up with no trouble. Unfortunately I loved smoking when I did it, but it was the fact I smelt and so did my breath that made me stop. You would think it would have been seeing my dad or my health but smoking is a very hard nut to crack when you really want one. 

You will stop and you will get over the feelings you are having, the worse thing to do is mix with smokers as they will just feel sorry for you and that's the last thing you need. 

Good luck
Mandy


----------



## greygit

I think it was a year before I could say I'd packed up smoking and it wasn't an easy year either but boy was it worth it, keep going and go easy on the booze as your resolve may weaken.

Good luck

Gary


----------



## bjderbys

Hi TM ,I am on my 8th week now of being a non smoker.
I can relate to what you say, the feelings you are experiencing are part of the withdrawal symptoms. I started smoking at the age of ten so I have been on the cigs for 50 years now.
All I can say at this time is that is will get better, I get good days and bad days but the bad days are getting fewer. I still miss that first cig with my first cuppa in the morning but the urge soon passes.
You should be at the stage now that you can smell another smoker when they pass you on the street or in the shop, its hard to believe that we as ex smokers used to smell the same.
Keep at it mate, take every day as another day as an ex smoker

John


----------



## SaddleTramp

I gave up just about 18 years ago, I didn't give up cos of money as they were fairly cheap then, I gave up cos I had to cut down playing with my kids, They were a bit older and could run faster when I was playing with them, One day my daughter ran up the stairs with me chasing, I had to stop half way up, That was my wake up call, I never had another after that.

I can still play with my kids and I can run upstairs without stopping even after all those years, my health is better than it was when I decided to stop and I can do far more.

Yes it's terrible stopping but would I go through it again ?

You bet your life I would, Without any hesitation.

Not only cos of health, Food tastes so much better, Clothes don't need washing so many times, the house doesn't need decorating as much.

FANTASTIC


P.s I started smoking at 12 and smoked upwards of 40 a day, I am now 64 and I am convinced that if I hadn't stopped smoking I would not still be here.


----------



## cleo

Can I add my bit?

The health benefits go without saying but the biggest thing for me when I gave up 12 years ago (having peaked at 50 a day and smoking heavily through both my pregnancies i'm ashamed to admit  ) was the absolute FREEDOM it gave me.

I made excuses not to visit non-smokers homes. I didn't enjoy any event (weddings, cinema, theatre) where I couldn't have a ***, just spent the time looking at my watch so I could escape and light up.

You're doing so well, keep it up.

Jill


----------



## Blizzard

TM,

Stick with it, the pains and cravings are normal and will lessen over time.

I stopped around 20 years ago for 6 months and that was the point where I weakened - I had proved to my family and myself that I _could_ stop, but convinced myself that I actually enjoyed the habit and that one or two a day wouldn't harm.  Big, big mistake and I was soon addicted again.

I stopped again, 19 years ago, going through all the symptoms you're experiencing and stuck it out to this day. In that time I went through a few sticky patches eg. when my first marriage ended 10 years ago, yet thankfully I managed to stay clear.

All the benefits mentioned previously will come to fruition and for me personally, the main two are HEALTH and CA$H. I know I would not have afforded a large motorhome before retirement, had I continued burning loads of cash each week and hopefully as a result, I'll be around a good few years longer after retirement to enjoy it.

The very best of luck to you


----------



## Chascass

I gave up 10 years ago after trying numerous times before, stay strong and in a couple of years the difference in how your chest feels is well worth it.

The worst times are when at the pub/party's etc after a few drinks in the company of other smokers, this is when you can be really tempted.

Good luck, keep at it.

Charlie


----------



## hblewett

Three thoughts

1 Imagine you were looking at someone who had been talking illegal drugs - I bet you'd say "well what do they expect - if they want to get off it, for their own good, then they have got to have the will-power to do it - it's their choice drugs or health" [Well, I would!]

2 As well as putting the money away , perhaps dip into it now and again to have treats - not chocolate or stuff with loads of calories - you can have peaches, pineapple, guava, any fruit that you might normally say is a bit expensive; go to a concert. Whatever your fancy is

3 As well as the cancer wards mentioned, nobody much mentions the effects on your arteries - not only heart attacks but also amputations! 
When I had the misfortune to be in hospital with an artery problem (not caused by smoking) a quarter of those in there were having their legs amputated - all were or had been heavy smokers. One guy, with both legs amputated sat in his wheelchair smoking (yes, they let you in the day room in those days!!!!) saying "its too late to do me any good do stop now". Sorry its a bit graphic, but if you need incentive to keep it up ... ...

I'm sure you can do it, and yes, I did a long time ago when the doctor said "with your problems (the ones that got me into hospital) if you want to live, 5 small cigars a week is too many". Given enough incentive I stopped from then on and thought about living, not smoking

Good luck - you can do it!!


----------



## raynipper

Well done TM...................    

I found 30+ years ago when I gave up not to count the days and week since the last *** but how many days and weeks free of the drug.

Also try not to mix with smokers................. hummmmmm Mrs.TM might end up kicking the habit also when she is lonely. 

Good luck and your a better person for it.

Ray.


----------



## teemyob

*NO SMOKING*



hblewett said:


> Three thoughts
> 
> 1 Imagine you were looking at someone who had been talking illegal drugs - I bet you'd say "well what do they expect - if they want to get off it, for their own good, then they have got to have the will-power to do it - it's their choice drugs or health" [Well, I would!]
> 
> 2 As well as putting the money away , perhaps dip into it now and again to have treats - not chocolate or stuff with loads of calories - you can have peaches, pineapple, guava, any fruit that you might normally say is a bit expensive; go to a concert. Whatever your fancy is
> 
> 3 As well as the cancer wards mentioned, nobody much mentions the effects on your arteries - not only heart attacks but also amputations!
> When I had the misfortune to be in hospital with an artery problem (not caused by smoking) a quarter of those in there were having their legs amputated - all were or had been heavy smokers. One guy, with both legs amputated sat in his wheelchair smoking (yes, they let you in the day room in those days!!!!) saying "its too late to do me any good do stop now". Sorry its a bit graphic, but if you need incentive to keep it up ... ...
> 
> I'm sure you can do it, and yes, I did a long time ago when the doctor said "with your problems (the ones that got me into hospital) if you want to live, 5 small cigars a week is too many". Given enough incentive I stopped from then on and thought about living, not smoking
> 
> Good luck - you can do it!!


You Said
2 As well as putting the money away , perhaps dip into it now and again to have treats - not chocolate or stuff with loads of calories - you can have peaches, pineapple, guava, any fruit that you might normally say is a bit expensive; go to a concert. Whatever your fancy is

I used to do this when out with Mrs TM. I would pick something expensive up, anything from Fruits to Car Accessories and when she said "Ow Bluddy much" My reply was always "less tan a packet of ****"

In my Avatar you see me doing a Charity Parapente. My Future Son-In-Law decided he wanted to join me. I said no problem, but you have to pay for the event, all my funds raised go to Charity. He is a smoker and he said "Why how much is it, money is a bit tight!". So when I told him it costs less than he spends a week on smoking, he had no reply and went on to join us in the air!.

THANKS for all you support, stories and comments. Keep em coming. Day 11 today and saved at least £30 and my teeth look whiter already.

TM


----------



## pippin

I have never smoked as a habit - but I am not being smug over this.

As a student I was an extra in a film (Dave Clark Five - Catch us if you can).

For one scene we had to smoke like crazy to make the atmoshere in a bar look real.

How times have changed!

When I was at sea I gave a pint of blood on the jetty at Mina al Ahmadi. 

There was nowhere to spend the otherwise worthless Kuwaiti Dinars except at the jetty shop.

I bought a pipe and a tin of aromatic tobacco (and loads of chocolate!).

I quickly found that I couldn't taste any food or drink - all I had was the sensation of it passing through my mouth.

I ended up drinking tomato juice because of the sensation of the gritty bits - I couldn't taste the tomato at all.

After two days I gave up and my taste buds returned to normal.

If my experience was typical then smokers lose out so much on one of the great pleasures of life - deliciously tasting food and drink.

I am not being smug, just relating my experience from 40 years ago.


----------



## IrishHomer

Hi Teemyob,

Well done for taking the first hardest step! What you are experiencing is the withdrawal symptoms which vary from person to person. It is your body trying to get you to get more of the drug. It will pass and you will feel better. Think not of life without a *** but longer life with loved ones and motorhoming.

We quit together 21 yrs ago and I feel I would not be alive to day if I hadn't. Smoking traps you into an inactive life, sure I've put on weight but I'm healthier over all. 

Persevere and you will be glad you did. Well Done!

IH :wave: for Mavis & Fiona


----------



## tattytony

Hi all I am new to the forums but I wish to say well done and good luck to those who have given up and giving up smoking..

I stopped smoking 40+ a day on the 22 feb 2006 the same day as my first heart attack 4 years later and another 3 heart attacks I feel like smoking was never part of my life even though I smoked from 12 yrs till 41yrs old, the craving have gone, feeling like death warmed up has gone and the cash is now in my Autotrail Apache.  

I have even stopped my friends who smoke coming round my house within 5 mins of smoking as the smell now makes me feel ill, I feel so guilty at putting my wife through all those stinky days with me over the years.  

Thanks for listening thats enough rabbiting from me for now..

Good luck and keep it up you will all feel better for it.


----------



## badger

Keep at it, don't give up giving up......you will wonder why you ever started smoking once you've got used to it.

I stopped 8 years ago and I have just been diagnosed with COPD and am on all sorts of inhalers.....all down to smoking.

Encourage your wife to stop also. I didn't pressurise my wife into stopping as it wasn't fair. She stopped with the help of nicotine sweets. She still is addicted to the sweets but the doc says its ok as it is the tar that does the damage.


----------



## teemyob

*Smoking*



badger said:


> Keep at it, don't give up giving up......you will wonder why you ever started smoking once you've got used to it.
> 
> I stopped 8 years ago and I have just been diagnosed with COPD and am on all sorts of inhalers.....all down to smoking.
> 
> Encourage your wife to stop also. I didn't pressurise my wife into stopping as it wasn't fair. She stopped with the help of nicotine sweets. She still is addicted to the sweets but the doc says its ok as it is the tar that does the damage.


Sorry to hear that Badger! Hope the inhalers help?

Another reason Mrs TM had not tried to give up was that, her Gran lived till she was 101 and smoked from 14 to 84!

TM


----------



## cypsygal

Teenymob

just wanted to say, "WellDone" and keep it up. it will be worthwhile. They say that nicotine is more addicitive than heroin....


----------



## Hagu

I gave up smoking november 2008, had some pills from my doctor, ate them for two weeks and since then not much problem, feel much better now and more money :wink:


----------



## lifestyle

Teenyob,just by posting on here,it would appear you are quite proud with yourself.
Forget about the money you save,just do a bit more walking and you will feel those lungs expanding .
When i was younger,playing football until i was 50,i smoked 20 a day, 40/50 weekends with a few bevies.I struggled to train,then i packed up,then i really notice the difference.
What i`m saying is,keep it going ,don`t wait until the doctor tells you to pack up.

Well done pal

Les


----------



## locovan

Ray has been having Tests today on a Spirometer for diagnosed COPD and although Asbestos has damaged his lungs they are still saying smoking has also done a lot of damage and he gave up in the 70's. 8O 8O 
He is now 72


----------



## lifestyle

When i was a lad,the girls use to think i was gettting too excited,the truth was ,i could`ent get my breath because i smoked.
  :lol: :lol: 

Les


----------



## teemyob

*THANKS*

Thanks for all your support and messages.

DAY 16 !

Even survived the IOW at the weekend without !

TM


----------



## pippin

Try to stop thinking about it - just take it as a given that you are now a non-filthy-disgustinghabit-healthdamaging-antisocial person!

Counting the days keeps reminding yourself of smoking - just forget about it.

PS
Da iawn - well done


----------



## bjderbys

pippin said:


> Try to stop thinking about it - just take it as a given that you are now a non-filthy-disgustinghabit-healthdamaging-antisocial person!
> 
> Counting the days keeps reminding yourself of smoking - just forget about it.
> 
> PS
> Da iawn - well done


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bjderbys

Well done TM, keep it up, your doing great
Every days is another day as a non smoker

John


----------



## CliveMott

Same as gofer.
Gave up from 60 roll ups a day (Old Holborn) to nout in one shot, second time of trying. First attempt lasted 1 year, second attempt started around 1975 and I havent had any tobaco since.
I am testiment to gofers statement on how good food tastes.
Spent the saved money on familly holidays, Ham radio equipment and motorhomes.

C.


----------



## teljoy

teemyob said:


> After over 30 years of smoking, I finaly kicked the habit 10 days ago. Have not had any cravings (yet) BUT, I feel blinking lousy.
> 
> I feel as though I have this bug crawling around inside my chest, then my gut, then my back and so on taking little bites along the way. It is not so much pain as discomfort.
> 
> Anyone else had similar?
> 
> TM
> 
> (Not using any NRT by the way!)


Started smoking when I was eleven years old. Have smoked almost everything you can think of. Woodbines, Weights, Players full strength, Capstan, Dominos (anyone remember those) in packs of four specially for the kids, Sobranie Black Russian, Golden Virginia rollups , Old Holborn , Boars Head etc. etc. Even smoked tea leaves in a roll up with a filter.

Tried giving up dozens of times and always lasted about a day.

Until sometime after my fortieth birthday I took some herbal tablets. They were called Newtons Traditional Remedies. Took them for two days and never smoked again. That was about twenty-five years ago and I still know that if I smoked one again I would be hooked. But it will never happen. Just can't understand social smokers. To me it was an addictive drug.

Now I am still reasonably fit enough to run seven miles three times a week and have done a marathon.

Keep going TM it is really worth it.

Terry


----------



## teemyob

teljoy said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> After over 30 years of smoking, I finaly kicked the habit 10 days ago. Have not had any cravings (yet) BUT, I feel blinking lousy.
> 
> I feel as though I have this bug crawling around inside my chest, then my gut, then my back and so on taking little bites along the way. It is not so much pain as discomfort.
> 
> Anyone else had similar?
> 
> TM
> 
> (Not using any NRT by the way!)
> 
> 
> 
> Started smoking when I was eleven years old. Have smoked almost everything you can think of. Woodbines, Weights, Players full strength, Capstan, Dominos (anyone remember those) in packs of four specially for the kids, Sobranie Black Russian, Golden Virginia rollups , Old Holborn , Boars Head etc. etc. Even smoked tea leaves in a roll up with a filter.
> 
> Tried giving up dozens of times and always lasted about a day.
> 
> Until sometime after my fortieth birthday I took some herbal tablets. They were called Newtons Traditional Remedies. Took them for two days and never smoked again. That was about twenty-five years ago and I still know that if I smoked one again I would be hooked. But it will never happen. Just can't understand social smokers. To me it was an addictive drug.
> 
> Now I am still reasonably fit enough to run seven miles three times a week and have done a marathon.
> 
> Keep going TM it is really worth it.
> 
> Terry
Click to expand...

THANKS Telroy, one of the best replies yet. And I too have done the tea bags!

TM


----------



## vintage65

Hi I'm new here, but I gave up smoking, 5 years ago after 25 years of smoking.

I had many many unsuccessful attempts to give and always felt awful, very grumpy and a real pain to live with. It always ended up with huge rows, and then me storming off to get a packet of **** - well I was so angry by then, I needed a ***.

When I was 39 I bought the Allen Carr book "Easyway" to give up smoking. He was a smoker who thought he would never give up and that smoking would kill him.

He worked out how to do it though, without willpower, the "Easyway".

I bought this book, it took me a year to read, as I was too scared to finish it in case it made me give up! Eventually I read it (you carry on smoking while you are reading), and gave up, really easily. So easily that my wife said she new within two days that I wouldn't smoke again.

This sounds impossible, but of the four people I have persuaded to buy (or lent my book to) all gave up easily. 

I am nothing to do with Allen Carr by the way! 2 people I introduced to the book were on another totally unrelated forum. I just joined this forum as I have recentky bought a motorhome, and saw this post.

Couldn't help but post as I hate to see people struggling to give up when it can be easy. This book does not scare you into giving up, it just changes all the perceptions you have about the benefits to you of smoking (taste/a crutch etc etc). 

I would recommend it even to people who have given up but still fancy a ***. Soon makes you realise you are missing out on nothing.

Not sure if people can message me on here yet, but if anyone wants anymore info feel free to, or post on here. 

Hope this helps someone!


----------



## teemyob

*Book*

Thanks Vintage,

I have the book somewhere, may have had a CD along with it.

I did not use it but will pass it on to those I think it may help.

Thanks Again,
TM.


----------



## teljoy

teemyob said:


> teljoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> After over 30 years of smoking, I finaly kicked the habit 10 days ago. Have not had any cravings (yet) BUT, I feel blinking lousy.
> 
> I feel as though I have this bug crawling around inside my chest, then my gut, then my back and so on taking little bites along the way. It is not so much pain as discomfort.
> 
> Anyone else had similar?
> 
> TM
> 
> (Not using any NRT by the way!)
> 
> 
> 
> Started smoking when I was eleven years old. Have smoked almost everything you can think of. Woodbines, Weights, Players full strength, Capstan, Dominos (anyone remember those) in packs of four specially for the kids, Sobranie Black Russian, Golden Virginia rollups , Old Holborn , Boars Head etc. etc. Even smoked tea leaves in a roll up with a filter.
> 
> Tried giving up dozens of times and always lasted about a day.
> 
> Until sometime after my fortieth birthday I took some herbal tablets. They were called Newtons Traditional Remedies. Took them for two days and never smoked again. That was about twenty-five years ago and I still know that if I smoked one again I would be hooked. But it will never happen. Just can't understand social smokers. To me it was an addictive drug.
> 
> Now I am still reasonably fit enough to run seven miles three times a week and have done a marathon.
> 
> Keep going TM it is really worth it.
> 
> Terry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS Telroy, one of the best replies yet. And I too have done the tea bags!
> 
> TM
Click to expand...

Glad to have helped. If you have lasted this long you can do it forever.

I can't understand how my wife , being a non smoker put up with the smell of the weed and the stinking clothes. It is really noticable when you've given up. Good luck and keep going.

Terry


----------



## ramos

Hi.
Not much I can add to all the above. I smoked for 19 years and stopped in 1974. Its hard at first but I don't say I don't smoke I say I haven't had a *** today.It does get easier. I was on polo sweets for about a year got no teeth left. But food tastes better Flowers smell sweeter. you will find smokers close to you don't smell nice then you realise blimey do I smell like that. That's a good enough reason to stop anyway.
So stick with it,you will save £thousands that Brown wont get of your hard earned cash that's an even better reason.
ramos


----------



## teemyob

*Health*

Someone asked me had I been in the sun the other day as I had gained so much colour!

8O

TM


----------



## locovan

Well done another day that you have been a non smoker :wink: now run up a hill and see how much more lung compacity you have and get some fresh air into those lungs :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## IrishHomer

*Re: Health*



teemyob said:


> Someone asked me had I been in the sun the other day as I had gained so much colour!


Well done, keep it up!

IH :wave: for Mavis & Fiona


----------



## teemyob

*Re: Health*



IrishHomer said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone asked me had I been in the sun the other day as I had gained so much colour!
> 
> 
> 
> Well done, keep it up!
> 
> IH :wave: for Mavis & Fiona
Click to expand...

Thanks IrishHomer

Still off em and feel magic. No heart trying to beat its way out of my chest!

Had a Cigar with my Guiness last week mind 

™


----------



## moblee

How you doing TM ??


----------



## raynipper

I bet you smell better TM....... :roll: 

We dined with friends last night and although he lit up outside the window, we still had to put all our clothes on the wash when we came home.

Ray.


----------



## Hobbyfan

I did a quick sum for another thread the other day. If you smoke 20 cigarettes a day at £6 a packet, you spend £2184 a year.

If that money went into a savings account paying just an average of 4% over that period, and you smoked from aged 20 to 60, you'd have £215,000 in savings! And that's assuming that the price of **** doesn't go up! The reality is that you'd probably have about £500,000!

Scary! Well done in sticking to it!


----------



## bigbazza

I stopped at 50, after 2 years I bought my Goldwing.
I did pile the weight on, got diebetes, then lost 7stone, I think all in all it's one of the best things I have done. I was smoking 60 per day. 8O 

Well done keep it up, like you I'm gently trying to persuade my wife to stop.


----------



## xgx

*Re: Health*



teemyob said:


> Someone asked me had I been in the sun the other day as I had gained so much colour!
> TM


That's be the residual smoked effect ...think KIPPER and remember those amber pub ceilings :wink:

Don't remember tea bags in the late fifties but certainly did the tea leaves...

(2nd anniversary coming up 27th December)


----------



## dealgan

I'm off now close to a year  (about 15-20 a day, for 13 years)

Why did I stop ? My 6 year old son looked at me one day, with tears in his eyes, and asked me would I die on my next birthday because I smoked cigarettes.  That was the kick I needed.

My taste buds came back, but now I'm trying to lose some of the 2 or 3 stone I put on because of that :roll: 

Keep it up. You know its the right thing to do.


----------



## theorch

*life after smoking*

I gave up smoking 15 years ago, my wife used to nag me but it did not stop me sometimes it made me worse. one day woke up and decided i did not want to smoke any more and threw them and the lighter in the bin, the wife picked them up and hid them, she thought i couldn't do it.I brought some nicotene pads but they were worse than the cigs so threw them away as well, haven't smoked since, never will again after watching my brother passing away through lung cancer.
so please don'y go back to it

good luck 
graham


----------



## teemyob

*Smoking*



moblee said:


> How you doing TM ??


Hello,

I fell off for a few nights (night Smoke) but back on track again now.

Yes, thanks Ray. I do.

TM


----------



## moblee

As it's New years eve.........Resolutions & all that,I wondered if you were still off them,Tm ??


----------



## GEOMAR

*stop smoking*

my wife and I are taking Champix tablets and had last *** 3 weeks ago but still feel like one but are both determined to keep it up
GEOMAR


----------



## pippin

Geomar, you wrote:

_still feel like one but are both determined to keep it up_ 

Yes, well, that is one of the beneficial effects of not smoking!!


----------



## moblee

Are you getting many/any side effects with Champix, Geomar ??


----------



## brockley

I view myself a smoker who hasn't had a cigarette for over 5 years. That's because I just know if I had one right now I would enjoy every second of it.

I stopped after a good few attempts. Like anything worth accomplishing in life, you have to practice hard to become any good at it. The worse thing for me wasn't the physical addiction, it was overcoming the ritualistic element, taking the cigarette out of the box, lighting it up, flicking the ash and even putting the dam things out. 

What helped me was reading Allen Carr's book (repeatedly), a desire to actually do it and patches - no cold Turkey for me! 

I know I can now go without now, but I enjoyed the habit so much I'm seriously thinking that if I live to be eighty, I might just start again, well at least it's something to look forward to.


----------



## teemyob

moblee said:


> As it's New years eve.........Resolutions & all that,I wondered if you were still off them,Tm ??


Back off them.

I had gone to roll ups, they were worse.

TM


----------



## richardjames

teemyob said:


> After over 30 years of smoking, I finaly kicked the habit 10 days ago. Have not had any cravings (yet) BUT, I feel blinking lousy.
> 
> I feel as though I have this bug crawling around inside my chest, then my gut, then my back and so on taking little bites along the way. It is not so much pain as discomfort.
> 
> Anyone else had similar?
> 
> TM
> 
> (Not using any NRT by the way!)


Keep it up you're doing it the right way - I packed it in with a sealed ten pack in my pocket 35 years ago


----------



## teemyob

*Sealed*

Thanks

Getting much easier now.


----------



## pippin

I found it staggeringly difficult to finish my first (and only) cigarette.

Smug - that's me!

Not really, I ran out of my prescription anti-depressants last week and had to go two days without.

If the effect is anything like giving up smoking then I sympathise.

Mark you, prescriptions are easily renewed and are free here in Wales!


----------



## PSC

stick with it... I found a strong coffee often settled the grumbling gut feeling. Just don't OD on coffee 

You could always take up triathlon - that's what I did. Now on route to my second Ironman!!


----------



## jud

*Re: £*



teemyob said:


> I think I burnt at least £30,000.oo !
> 
> Just have to get Mrs. TM off em now!
> 
> TM


 :?: hi teemyob. it's a pity mrs tm didn't give up with you to help and support each other . me and the wife smoked 48 years we tried lots of times but never together 3 years now we have stopped .started with the strong patches which do give you funny dreams and can make you feel slightly drowsy . then the medium ones and last light ones . without the patches i think we could have done it. we both helped each other which was good they say stopping smoking is harder then coming off drugs . at least once a day we say we could fancy a *** but it soon go's away . the upside lot healthier your sense of smell more money learning how food tastes after smoking all those years :roll: the downside your sense of smell ( toilet's ) we have both put 3 stone on . so the money you save on the **** you have to spend on clothes that fit you :lol: all the best .jud and her in doors


----------



## moblee

I can't seem to do it, With patches,chewing gum,inhalors etc,etc P xy habit.


----------



## waz

I gave up 20 year ago with hypnoses, best £25 I ever spent. Did have side effects that lasted 2 weeks not looked back since.

Waz


----------



## pippin

Come on Moblee - are you a man or a mouse?

Pull yourself together, get a grip, stiff upper lip and all that.

Don't give up on giving up!


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol: Got any cheese in your Hotel, Bruce :!:


----------



## ChrisandJohn

moblee said:


> I can't seem to do it, With patches,chewing gum,inhalors etc,etc P xy habit.


Moblee

Imagine you are stranded on a desert island (or anywhere really) and there are NO cigarettes or any other form of tobacco. How would you feel? How would you deal with how you feel? What would you need to cope with this situation?

This is the scenario I used when I was preparing myself for stopping smoking and working out what sort of strategies and support I would need.

You CAN do it if you CHOOSE to do it, but you need to work out what, for you, will get you through the difficulties.

I think I've said on here before that I chose knitting (I'm not normally a knitter) as a major part of my strategy. It meant I could still take a 'break' but instead of having a cigarette I'd knit. It helped to occupy my hands which I'd worked out would be an issue for me.

There will be things you can do to help yourself but you are the one who knows best what they will be.

Chris


----------



## moblee

Quite agree chris,You've got to do whatever to beat it.

I certainly don't think I'm special..........But it seems so ingrained for ME.


----------



## dodger148

Trev,
When I had the 2nd heart attack the doctor said if i didnt give up smoking I would not see the end of the year - it was the 28th Dec'r, bh I thought - thats not long to live, I gave up, that was the incentive
That was in 1994, 4xBiPasses and a stent in 95, and touch wood still here


----------



## teemyob

dodger148 said:


> Trev,
> When I had the 2nd heart attack the doctor said if i didnt give up smoking I would not see the end of the year - it was the 28th Dec'r, bh I thought - thats not long to live, I gave up, that was the incentive
> That was in 1994, 4xBiPasses and a stent in 95, and touch wood still here


Thanks Roger.

I would have never had you down as a Smoker, or rather ex-smoker!. How old were you when gave up?.

How is the Air Suspension?

TM


----------



## dodger148

I was 49 when I gave up the ****, was quite a heavy smoker although I didnt think it at the time.

Air Suspension has made a big improvement to the ride, particularly on the motorways (dont get blown about the same)


----------



## Nickstiener

teemyob said:


> After over 30 years of smoking, I finaly kicked the habit 10 days ago. Have not had any cravings (yet) BUT, I feel blinking lousy.
> 
> I feel as though I have this bug crawling around inside my chest, then my gut, then my back and so on taking little bites along the way. It is not so much pain as discomfort.
> 
> Anyone else had similar?
> 
> TM
> 
> (Not using any NRT by the way!)


You can do it. :wink: I gave up 3.5 years ago, and last year I started putting forty quid away each week, in a tin. This is what I spent on the wretched things. During the year I bought an all singing lap top, and later an Avtec telly for the van.  They cost me "nothing" and I still have two grand to spend on something trivial. Probably save a bit more and fly first class to Oz to visit daughter. Apart from that, my house smells nice, I can feel air making its way right to the bottom of my lungs.  Magic. Cant have those sort of things when you're puffin'.
Best of luck to you.


----------



## ramblingon

I smoked for a very long time excessively, tried loads of ways to give it up, just didn't want to go through the pain I suppose . then I realised I was running out of time and money fast, so I read a book about giving up, one my son gave me- I didn't think reading the book had effected me one bit- but a few weeks later I prayed for help and strength to break free, and a simple mantra came into my head that helped me get through it( with ease I might add,) when those feelings came I just said to myself.

"I feel a little unwell this will pass in a moment -I don't smoke I have never smoked, I am free."

The denial included in this mantra is in my opinion absolutely necessary to counteract the years of negativity drummed into the chronic smoker, I couldn't reconcile this imagery unless I used simple denial I justify this as I do believe the human being was never designed for smoke.

Imagery is also important Imagine yourself arms out streached on top of a hill taking deep breaths of fresh air when ever you feel weakened.

People that try frightening techniques in an effort to help you break free- they mean well, but they do harm as they do not realise what a bleak prospect the images of their doom laden scare stories drum up -the thoughts of inevitable doom and continuous cravings and the jangles all their remaining days! a bleak prospect -all they do is prevent a lot of chronic smokers from believing they they can break free without terrible consequences, so why give up?-

Let me tell you how very easy it is , no pain no jangles never thinking of cigarettes from day to day, totally free, It took about 3 months for the palpitations to go by the way, please feel free to use the mantra it really can be easy.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Allen-Carrs-Easy-Stop-Smoking/dp/0140277633


----------



## moblee

How are you doing TM 

Are you still off the weed ?.


----------



## Techno100

All things being equal you will very definitely live considerably longer with less illness if you don't smoke than if you do.
I stopped at 40 13yrs ago simply because I knew it was all down hill from there if I continued. 
Now I just have to give up the drink :lol: NOT

The mantra and developing a strong loathing for being controlled by a cig was enough for me.


----------



## jncrowe

*not smoking*

Hi
Around about this time last year I was rushed into hospital struggling to breathe (I had visited the doctor three times in the previous three weeks and was told it was a "virus")
I was nebulised for 5 hours and given IV antibiotics I spent 5 days in hospital and was very ill 
It felt like my lungs were full of Jam and I was ruttling and wheezing so much I was terrified that every breath was going to be my last
I considered myself to be a moderate smoker whatever that means and I vowed that if i survived I would never smoke again 
I went to stay with a friend when I was discharged from hospital and booked myself into a smoking cessation clinic 
I rang my husband and told him I was going to stay with my friend as I couldnt face coming home to live with a smoker and couldnt expect him to go outside every time he wanted a *** 
Much to my surprise he came straight over and said he wanted to quit too !!!
So we both joined Blackpools Smoking Cessation clinic and they were fantastic very supportive and helpful they went through all the options and things that we could do to pack in smoking and we initially used different patches chewing gums etc and especially the little white sticks that are similar to a cigarette with and then without the nicotine stick inside 
It is now a year since we packed up smoking and I am very proud of us both We have become quite anti smoking now and cant stand the smell of ****
My husband had a very serious accident last christmas and I think he would have died If he hadnt stopped smoking
He is still unable to work and I dont know how we would have managed financially had we still smoked 
I thought I would have wanted to smoke with John being so very ill but having to shove through all the smokers at the hospital entrance just made my resolve stronger
So all the very best to you quitters 
Cath


----------



## aldra

Gave up many years ago 
The reason quite simple

I wanted to be free 

Aldra


----------



## moblee

It's nearly the New year and (once) again I'm thinking about giving up cigarettes :x 

I've tried everything before, patches,gum etc. All obviously failed.

Now I'm looking at E-cigs has anyone used them ? Are they any good ?


Thanks.


----------



## aldra

Moblee

Don't give up thinking about giving up

I tried loads of times unsuccessfully and honestly thought I never would make it

Then all at once I did, there is always a time when it is the right moment
for you

You will make it

Aldra


----------



## raynipper

Gave up 30 years ago and have been an obnoxious anti smoke pain in the arse ever since.
Honing the abuse when someone has just put a *** out and stands in the queue behind me.!!!! Oh boy we can either come to blows or they leave.!!!

Ray.


----------



## dillon

moblee said:


> It's nearly the New year and (once) again I'm thinking about giving up cigarettes :x
> 
> I've tried everything before, patches,gum etc. All obviously failed.
> 
> Now I'm looking at E-cigs has anyone used them ? Are they any good ?
> 
> Thanks.


Tried several of them but ended up going back to the ciggys just not the same.

I packed in for seven years about 15 years ago only started again when my brother in law got killed in an accident regretted it ever since.

I am now thinking of doing it again now seems a good time as any how about you?


----------



## grizzlyj

Hi moblee

I used to work with Paul Clough who did hypnotherapy as a second fiddle with his son Joseph, and now they both do it full time, and they practice in Cambridge. I know they have a lot of success, but also that its not for everyone.

http://www.cambridgehypnotherapy.co.uk/stopsmokinghypnotherapycambridge.php


----------



## damar1

We stooped a year ago and i am so pleased to say i am still not smoking. But as for my wife after 4 months she had changed into the wife from hell, and after 46 years of marriage it almost came to an end,. Then one day she had a *** and then another she is still on them but not so many, but i got my lovely wife back, it proved to me what a strong drug tobacco is


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It'll be 5 years in February since I stopped.

I had a bit of a cold, had a couple of days off work so as not to spread whatever I had, and didn't feel like smoking, went back to work, but missed me **** :roll: So rather than just buy another packet of 20, I went to the tobacconist and got some herbal to roll up, god it was hot to smoke and tasted bloody awful, but I persevered as there's no tax on it and so almost free by comparison, anyway as it tasted crap, I didn't smoke so much, and the smoking ban had just come in so I didn't smoke in the van, I had one at lunch time, and maybe another 2-3 at home at night, after about 2 months I decided I didn't smoke enough to trail to the tobacconist and stopped, not had one since and although I could happily spark up, I'm not going to.

The downside is not smoking seems to have triggered quite bad asthma, and I'm bunged up all of the time, food does not taste any better, and I do not feel any healthier, but my pocket is less empty.


----------



## 113016

Kev_n_Liz said:


> It'll be 5 years in February since I stopped.
> The downside is not smoking seems to have triggered quite bad asthma, and I'm bunged up all of the time, food does not taste any better, and I do not feel any healthier, but my pocket is less empty.


I bet your tummy got a little larger :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Grath said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be 5 years in February since I stopped.
> The downside is not smoking seems to have triggered quite bad asthma, and I'm bunged up all of the time, food does not taste any better, and I do not feel any healthier, but my pocket is less empty.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet your tummy got a little larger :lol:
Click to expand...

You're a swine you are Grath, a swine :wink: :wink:


----------



## listerdiesel

I stopped back in 1975, not long before we moved to Luton fron Crawley.

I had a right scrounger working with me who never managed to have any cigarettes on him, never!

One day I decided to play him at his own game, when my pack ran out, I didn't buy any more.

Never bought any since, but both our sons smoke :twisted: 

It's nice if you can give up, but I know how difficult it can be, I was lucky and walked away from it.

Peter


----------



## Easyriders

Everyone here sounds very inspiring. I'm weaker than that. I couldn't have done it without nicotine replacement therapy.

gave up smoking 7 years ago for 6 months; every day was torture, I felt really ill, but stuck at it Then on holiday in Greece, got some bad news two days into the holiday, a relative had died suddenly. Had a cigarette, kidded myself it was just one. Within a week, I was back on 20 a day.

About 18 months later, I was ready to try again. This time, I used nicotine chewing gum, and had few is any symptoms. It's now more than five years since I smoked, and I feel fine. I still use the gum occasionally, so perhaps I am still addicted to nicotine? But I asked my doctor about it, and he said not to worry about the nicotine, it's the smoking that causes the health problems.

He also said that 75% of people who use NRT succeed in giving up smoking. Only 10% who don't use NRT succeed.

So you needn't think you have yo do it cold turkey. If you're a real addict, like me, NRT might help. Linda


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I tried the Skoal Bandits but they were reputed to give mouth cancer, so stopped using them tried the gum, but it wouldn't light, and the patches just melted.


----------



## MotoGP

I think for a regular smoker sometime it's really difficult to to leave or get out of it by any mean. But with some right intent few could really do the trick. And could feel the positive changes in their health with in months. So, would like to say everyone who is is smoking, that try to leave it with whatever it takes.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Lizs daughter has just got an electric ciggy doodah, as she likes to smoke in the car it's gonna cost a mint in extension cable as she works 20 miles from home.


----------



## aldra

For all of you that are trying to give up smoking and failing

Don't worry and don't give up trying

I tried so many times

Then suddenly I succeeded 

And you will too

Aldra


----------



## SilverAshCampers

Me too Aldra, I'm in the same camp as EasyRider.. 'successfully' gave up for about 2 yrs.. had some bad news.. I was in India cigs were cheap.. bought one packet and then smoked again for about a year  

Once the time was absolutely right and it was right for me to stop then I just stopped. I did read the Allen Carr book though which I found really helpful. I smoked for about 17 yrs in what I consider to be a 'semi-professional' manner  Completely stopped the second time I seriously tried and honestly do feel better and healthier 7 yrs later. Big incentive for me was not having *** ash on the bedsheets (I was a late night smoker). The house smells better and vehicles are definitely more desirable without stale cig smoke. 

When you're stopping just keep feeling good that you're putting distance between you and the last cigarette. The more distance (whether it's 3 hours, 3 days, 3 weeks, 3 months or 3 years) is all progress.


----------



## aldra

That is an unfortunate name on this thread :lol: :lol:

But you are right  

Aldra


----------



## SilverAshCampers

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Hadn't even occurred to me!!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

The thing to do is keep trying, like the old saying says "even if you fall flat on your face, you're still moving forward".


----------



## bigbazza

I stopped 20 years ago after smoking in the end 60 a day for 35 years.
I saved up for 2 years and bought my Goldwing Aspencade with the cash.
My wife gave up last Sunday after a bad chest infection and is doing so well in the early days


----------



## damar1

bigbazza said:


> I stopped 20 years ago after smoking in the end 60 a day for 35 years.
> I saved up for 2 years and bought my Goldwing Aspencade with the cash.
> My wife gave up last Sunday after a bad chest infection and is doing so well in the early days


Good luck to here, i am now going into my second year. but i am afraid mary is still on them but not so many. ( did you read my other post on here that was a real shock )


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

bigbazza said:


> I stopped 20 years ago after smoking in the end 60 a day for 35 years.
> I saved up for 2 years and bought my Goldwing Aspencade with the cash.
> My wife gave up last Sunday after a bad chest infection and is doing so well in the early days


Well done Dave :wink: , her chest looks fine from here :flasingsmile: :flasingsmile::flasingsmile:


----------



## bigbazza

damar1 said:


> bigbazza said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped 20 years ago after smoking in the end 60 a day for 35 years.
> I saved up for 2 years and bought my Goldwing Aspencade with the cash.
> My wife gave up last Sunday after a bad chest infection and is doing so well in the early days
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to here, i am now going into my second year. but i am afraid mary is still on them but not so many. ( did you read my other post on here that was a real shock )
Click to expand...

Yes I read your post and agree it's one of the most addictive things there is. I tried to stop many times and failed but when I did stop I knew that I would. my head was in the right place and I never looked back.
My wife is doing really well still


----------



## damar1

I hope she keeps it up, i keep telling mary she smells, but all in good fun. I did not realize how much clothes ect kept the smell of smoke in.
What you say is so right you must have your head in the right place.

GOOD LUCK its great to be a non smoker



Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We should knock up a badge.


Non Smokers R Us
:lol: :lol:


----------



## stonflo

*Life after smoking*

I gave up after 50 years of dedicated smoking. That was 10 years ago. Thought I'd got away with no problems however at the beginning of 2012 I was diagnosed as having Chronic Obstructive Pulmonary Disease(COPD) and was told I only had about 70-80% lung capacity. Just getting over 4 weeks of chest infection at the moment.
I hope you guys giving up stay healthy.
Mike


----------



## damar1

That sounds good,it seem that this is one thing that we are better at than the Lady's.


----------



## aldra

COme on
We've got you lot to contend with :lol: 

All those trying to stop

YOU REALLY WILL DO IT

Be gentle with yourselves and ignore the failed attempts 

Just try again

Aldra


----------



## joedenise

I started smoking at the age of 12 and finally managed to give up a couple of weeks after I retired from work earlier this year aged 60. It'll be 9 months tomorrow.

I'd tried loads of times before but always came back to it but for some reason felt completely different this time when I gave up - quite possibly because I knew I couldn't really afford it on a pension :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I agree with Aldra if you're trying to give up just keep on trying and eventually you will manage to stop.

Denise


----------



## HermanHymer

*Smoking*

Congrats and well done to all those who've given up - it's no mean feat. Take a bow!

Just read through all these posts and not one mention of passive smoking!!

I consider myself lucky never to have started smoking - I have my ex-husband to thank for that - he disapproved (I was in my teens).

But my parents both smoked and my Mum died of emphysema at 61 years of age after 15 years of huffing and puffing till eventually her heart raced away uncontrollably and packed up. What a way to go and what a waste of the prime of her life.

My husband smoked till about 20 years ago and I hated it, couldn't breathe. At about the same time new no smoking regs came into force in my workplace. Within 3 years I was off my asthma inhaler and was able to take a full intake of air into my lungs.

I have residual lung damage caused by passive smoking, but whenever I get a bit huffy, puffy (when it's humid) I simply do a few breathing exercises. No-one in my family or friends smoke now so no further exposure.

To all you hold-outs - do you realise what you're doing to those you love - spouse, children, grandchildren, babies, your mother-in-law, the dog? NOT ON!!!

Not to play down the addiction, or the courage and determination it takes to give up permanently, but if you want to change your life, first of all you have to change your mind!

Viv


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

As I mentioned earlier, Lizs daughter smokes/smoked :roll: and Liz got her 3 electric cigs for Crimble, she used them and said they were OK, since then she's bought her own proper electric cig and a refill of whatever it is and is now it seems a very rare smoker of real cigs, the house certainly smells better for it and hopefully she'll wean herself of the habit soonly.

As for passive smoking, that is a new found bitter sweet thing, a brief whiff of a freshly lit cig is fine, but coming out of almost any big building is a bit like the end seen in Butch Cassidy & the Sundance Kid you have to come out, but you know what's waiting for you, supermarkets and the povs in the doorway are the worst, it brings on my Astmah too.

I just look at people who smoke now and I can almost visualise the gunge within their lungs and it's almost heart breaking to see young people smoking, at least we started in the late 50s early 60s where all we knew was it made you cough a bit, the youngsters don't have that excuse so unless they stop they'll DIE OF STUPIDITY   a waste of a perfect young body.


----------



## teemyob

*looking Back*

Just looking back.

With a quite a few bad blips, I feel healthier and at least £6,000 better off. But I don't know where the money is?.

But I do sill have the odd NRT!

Good luck to those trying. If only Mrs. TM could join me.

TM


----------



## pippin

"If only Mrs. TM could join me."

Easy - just cut off her allowance!

Even if it means cutting her credit/debit cards into little pieces, shredding her cheque books and telling the bank she is bankrupt.

Probably solve the problem completely as she would almost certainly divorce you!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Put superglue in her lipstick, also helps with weight loss and ear ache.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

> ="pippin"]"If only Mrs. TM could join me."
> 
> Easy - just cut off her allowance!
> 
> Even if it means cutting her credit/debit cards into little pieces, shredding her cheque books and telling the bank she is bankrupt.
> 
> Probably solve the problem completely as she would almost certainly divorce you!


When I gave up 12 years ago part of my plan was to ask John for his support. What I wanted was his tolerance and understanding if I became short-tempered etc. What I said would NOT help was if he tried to police me.

It's too easy if others are aggressively 'encouraging' you to stop doing something to get into game-playing which would include sneaky smoking, drinking, or whatever and leaving responsibility to the other person to stop you. This is my experience from working in mental health rehab.

To give up you've got to really want to yourself, and to work out exactly what sort of approach would work for you. You need support, not pressure or coercion.

Chris


----------



## Gretchibald

Teacher " .... and with all the money you'll save you could buy a Merecdes "

Student " Do you smoke sir ? "

Teacher " No of course not "

Student " Wheres your Mercedes then ?"

PS Well done on giving up.


----------



## HarleyDave

I was going to do my usual "Well done for responding to an ancient thread" when I noticed it was TM, the OP, who resurrected his own thread

So - Thanks TM for letting us know how it worked out - all too often we never hear the final outcome 8)

I stopped in 1976 or thereabouts - and haven't stopped gaining weight since - BUT - my clothes don't smell now (they just don't fit)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## pippin

You are right of course Chris.

I was being light-hearted - I am well aware of the difficulties of conquering an addiction.


----------

